# Some new emulsion lifts - coin series



## terri (Oct 14, 2004)

Here's what I've been doing lately.   I remembered my husband's old coin collection and decided they might be fun to play with.   All I had in the fridge was Polapan 56, which is sepia film, in 4x5 sheets.   I thought it might go well with the coins, even though some of them are silver!       Just playin'.

Unknown person on this US coin from 1909:










A dime from the British Isles:







And a penny from the British Isles (this was one tiny little coin, so I decided to literally rip into it to make it seem larger):


----------



## markc (Oct 14, 2004)

Wow! Way cool. I especially love the first one, with the crumpled leading edge and tattered trailing one. The sepia tone is perfect for them.


----------



## oriecat (Oct 14, 2004)

Those are very cool, terri!!  How exactly did you do it?  I got lost.  Did you use a 4x5 camera or did you have slides of these that you printed onto the 4x5 with your daylab or did I just get totally lost.... 


PS - really nice to see you back around these parts, Mark.


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 14, 2004)

Dadgum, terri.  You leave for a few days and come back with this awesome work.  I reallly need to start doing these too.


----------



## terri (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi Mark!!   I agree with Orie - don't be a stranger 'round hyah!    

Orie, I just set all the coins on top of my SX-70 camera case and shot with 50 ISO slide film (Kodak I think).   I have a 4x5 sheet film holder that fits into the Daylab, so even though I don't have the 120 Daylab head, I can cheat a little and get this larger format.   

See?  You weren't lost at all, I'm just a crappy explainer.     

Glad you liked them, I had fun with this project.


----------



## Karalee (Oct 14, 2004)

Yeah Im with orie, how in the heck....

But I have to say I love the second one the most, the separation down the middle really does it for me.


----------



## terri (Oct 14, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Dadgum, terri.  You leave for a few days and come back with this awesome work.  I reallly need to start doing these too.



bwahahah!!!!   We're sucking you further into the Polaroid abyss.... :twisted:    

But thank you, the process is fun and you can really get crazy with it.


----------

